# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  نوشتن برنامه برای ویندوز فون 8 در دلفی

## nilidelphi

با سلام
همانطور که میدونید ویندوز فون 8 شدیدا رو به افزایشه و من میخوام با دلفی برای ویندوز فون 8 برنامه تولید کنم

البته از لازاروس نمیخوام استفاده کنم هااااا فقط خوده دلفی امبرکدرو

آیا SDK یی وجود داره که بشه این کار رو کرد؟

آیا شرکت ایمبرکدرو قست نداره چنین چیزی رو بیاره روی rad stadio  ؟
اندروید و ios  برای ایمبرکدرو خیلی گرون تموم شد ولی ویندوز فون 8 خیلی کارش راحتتره
هم فارسی رو خووووب ساپرت میکنه هم مایکروسافت هوای برنامه نویس هارو داره هم این که هسته اصلی ویندوز فون 8 همان NT هست پس بهتر نیست ایمبرکدرو وارد این حوضه بشه؟

----------


## nilidelphi

ینی کسی تاحالا برا ویندوز فون با دلفی برنامه ننوشته؟
کسی خبری از پشتیبانی دلفی از برنامه نویسی برا وین فون خبری نداره؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
در حال حاضر دلفی از WinRT و Windows Phone 8 پشتیبانی نمیکنه. قبلاً EmbT یک کامپایلر برای WinRT تولید کرد و مشخص شد که برنامه های کامپایل شده نمیتوانند از آدرس LoopBack و چند مورد دیگه پشتیبانی کنند. در این خصوص قبلاً آقای Allen Bauer توضیحات کاملی رو داده بودند که بحث های خیلی زیادی رو برپا کرد. البته توجه داشته باشید که پشتیبانی از WinRT در RoadMap مربوط به دلفی قرار داره و احتمالاً در آینده ای نزدیک شاهدش خواهیم بود. برای توضیحات بیشتر می توانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://blog.marcocantu.com/blog/delp...s8_secret.html
در حال حاضر به نظر میرسه که اگه EmbT بتونه کامپایلری بسازه که از RunTime های VC++‎‎ استفاده کنه این مشکل حله!  :لبخند: 
موفق باشید...

----------

